# Need to say goodbye for now



## StrugglingMan (May 20, 2011)

I just wanted to take a moment and thank all of you for the support, advice and arse-kicking you have provided me over these past several weeks.

As we move into really working on our R I am finding that spending time on here is starting to be counterproductive. I read others' threads and it triggers me. Or it gets me upset over something that has already been resolved. 

In order for me to move forward, I think I need to stop coming here for a while and just focus on me and my marriage.

I am sorry for bailing as I would like to be able to offer support and advice as you have done for me. But I am putting my own mental health and ongoing efforts towards manning up and R.

I wish you all the best. Those who have either left their spouses or are working on R, good luck and stay strong. 

For those still lost in the fog, hang in there. It will get better. I know.

Be well my friends.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

You're not bailing, you're doing what YOU need to do.
I wish you the best for the future, but do pop in fom time to time, your experience and imput is valuable to people on here.

All the best 

N-B


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck with the R. Just know that there will come a point in your healing when you will be able to look at these stories objectively without triggering. For me, it was the 8 month mark, hopefully for you it will be sooner rather than later.

Please come back when you have healed sufficiently. There are always new people arriving that need advice and support and you have hard earned experience that you can help pass on.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck, SM


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Great post, it stirred some thoughts for my own situation.
Best wishes and good luck to you!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck to you and best wishes as you work on your R.


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

Good luck Struggling! I hope we hear back from you again, and the next time you come back I hope it's with nothing but great news! Take care of yourself.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Good Luck. 
A long road ahead but it is leading in the right direction!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Wish you well.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Good luck, SM. Hope all goes well.

And remember, if you are able to recover, you have, in the immortal words of Malcolm Reynolds, done the impossible, and that makes you mighty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

We'd love to hear from you again sometime, SM. But at the same time, if we don't, then that could be a good thing, too.

Godspeed, SM.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Wishing you only the best.

Be strong.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey SM---good luck to you, I hope everything goes the way you need it to go, and you have a wonderful future


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Good luck, maybe some of us will follow your footsteps...

~sammy


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck! I feel the same way sometimes and will probably follow your path soon.

Best wishes!!


----------



## bs193 (Jan 2, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> Good luck with the R. Just know that there will come a point in your healing when you will be able to look at these stories objectively without triggering. For me, it was the 8 month mark, hopefully for you it will be sooner rather than later.
> 
> Please come back when you have healed sufficiently. There are always new people arriving that need advice and support and you have hard earned experience that you can help pass on.


:iagree:


----------

